# RE: 04 Maxima Clutch pedal fade problem.



## terrys (Sep 24, 2004)

*RE: 04 Maxima Clutch pedal fade problem.*

Hello, New Forum member here... I have a interesting problem with my '04 Maxima SE.( 6Sp manual) With 13K miles on it, I have noticed that in hot weather and in heavy stop and go traffic, the clutch pedal begins to feel mushy. Eventually, the the pedal will go down to about 3 inches from the floor and just lay there. At this point it is very difficult to shift. Strangely, after driving 15 miles or so in this condition and pulling off the freway, the pedal will return to normal. The dealer can find nothing wrong.... no fluid leakage or contamination. It has happened 3 times in as many weeks and I'm becoming very concerned about this behavior. Anyone else familiar with this problem and can offer suggestions?

Regards, 
Terry


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Your master cylinder might be failing.


----------



## terrys (Sep 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Your master cylinder might be failing.


 We're talking about the clutch pedal right? Isn't the master cylinder for the brake pedal? 

Regards,
Terry


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am pretty sure your clutch is hydraulic isn't it? If it is the little thing for clutch fluid is your master cylinder for your clutch. You have 2 master cylinders if you have a hydraulic clutch. One for brakes and one for the clutch. Big one = brakes little bitty one = clutch


----------



## terrys (Sep 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I am pretty sure your clutch is hydraulic isn't it? If it is the little thing for clutch fluid is your master cylinder for your clutch. You have 2 master cylinders if you have a hydraulic clutch. One for brakes and one for the clutch. Big one = brakes little bitty one = clutch



Ahh! Got it. Thanks for the explanation. 

Regards,
Terry


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no problem. Have you tried bleeding your clutch


----------



## terrys (Sep 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> no problem. Have you tried bleeding your clutch


No, for a couple of reasons... 1, the car is under warrenty still. I had it in last week and they could find nothing wrong. From the information you have supplied, at least I can ask them if they checked the master cylinder, bled the clutch etc. They didn't mention anything of that sort last time. So my guess is that they did a visual only. But as I said, this is the 3rd time this has happened. The car goes back next Tuesday. I'm somewhat better informed now....thanks.

The 2 reason is... I don't know how. :>)

Regards,
Terry


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahhh it's no biggy but since it's under waranty it doesn't matter. Make them fix it fo free


----------

